# Aspen Burl Sierra Click



## Bean_counter (Sep 19, 2016)

I had a special order for a Sierra click that the customer wanted made out of a Colorado wood. I posted a thread requesting some and @Sprung came to my rescue. The finish is CA and the chatoyance on this thing pops. Had some cracks that I filled with the black CA I got from SWAT. Hope ya like it and thanks again Mateo'

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2016)

Very nice pen- when should I expect it in mail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice pen- when should I expect it in mail.



On its way tomorrow






to Colorado

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> On its way tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 19, 2016)

You did a great job with a beautiful piece of wood, very nice 

(I've got a couple of Aspen burl blanks on the shelf left over from a special order I made. Really should get them made up into something.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nicely done. Hows that clicker mechanism work out? Does it seem reliable ?


----------



## Sprung (Sep 19, 2016)

WOW! Seeing a bigger pic than on my cell phone - that thing really pops!

Forget the customer, I want it back! 

As I said in text message, I think that piece was meant to be for this pen. It was my only piece of Aspen Burl and I almost made it into a Cigar pen several months ago, but for some reason put it back in the bin. Real glad I could help you out so your customer could have something special for her husband! 

BTW, what's your photo setup for taking pics of your pens? Those pics are awesome - and I really need to start getting better pictures of my pens.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 19, 2016)

Good looking Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 20, 2016)

Sweet looking pen !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome pen Mike! How did you like the CA, I haven't used mine yet. Tony


----------



## Ray D (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done. Hows that clicker mechanism work out? Does it seem reliable ?



Marc I think they work pretty well. I have been using a click pen like this for over a year and have not had any issues other than it being kind of loud compared to a vertex



Sprung said:


> WOW! Seeing a bigger pic than on my cell phone - that thing really pops!
> 
> BTW, what's your photo setup for taking pics of your pens? Those pics are awesome - and I really need to start getting better pictures of my pens.



Matt I use a Nikon camera with a macro lens and a cheap photo tent from Amazon. I can't get my background as crisp and clear white as Id like so I just moved to a gray backdrop. It has saved me tons of frustration. The bottom where you see the reflection of the pen is just a piece of plexiglass. @RusDemka (Dema) has a great into video on YouTube that will help with photos.



Tony said:


> Awesome pen Mike! How did you like the CA, I haven't used mine yet. Tony



Tony I kind of like it. It takes a long time to dry, must be the coloring compound in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 20, 2016)

Nicely  done.

Les


----------

